# Hilton Head Fishing Report



## MishFish (Nov 29, 2020)

Fellas,

Fished HH Beach out front of Sea Crest Last week.
Fished the Tides, Very busy during the day with beach goers, managed a few whiting and a small shark. used Fresh bought Prawns/shrimp.
Water temp was chilly, only one day of rain and wind otherwise good conditions. Over all tough going, did a lot better in October on the whiting.
Looking to upgrade gear to reach further out. Spoke to a few other fishos same story not much happening.

Cheers.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. The beaches are very flat on HHI. A rod/reel setup to reach further out into some deeper water could certainly help in reaching more fish. I stay in Palmetto Dunes a couple of weeks a year. I found out long ago longer rods and longer casts made a big difference in the quantity and quality of fish I caught.


----------



## MishFish (Nov 29, 2020)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the report. The beaches are very flat on HHI. A rod/reel setup to reach further out into some deeper water could certainly help in reaching more fish. I stay in Palmetto Dunes a couple of weeks a year. I found out long ago longer rods and longer casts made a big difference in the quantity and quality of fish I caught.


Abass105,
You throwing any lures around off the beach?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I will occasionally throw a big silver or gold spoon for blues. I do more lure fishing in the canals. There are some huge trout and redfish in the canals throughout Palmetto Dunes. With that being said, I have caught some nice speckled trout from the surf using Fishbites and fresh shrimp.


----------



## MishFish (Nov 29, 2020)

abass105 said:


> I will occasionally throw a big silver or gold spoon for blues. I do more lure fishing in the canals. There are some huge trout and redfish in the canals throughout Palmetto Dunes. With that being said, I have caught some nice speckled trout from the surf using Fishbites and fresh shrimp.


Ill have to hit the canals.
Dear santa need that boat!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

MishFish said:


> Ill have to hit the canals.
> Dear santa need that boat!


Yeah, if you had a boat you would be in business. I took a guided trip once and there are some monster reds and trout in the lagoons in Palmetto Dunes.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Towards the North end, there's a nice deep trough and some cuts about 100 yards off the beach at high tide. I pulled a 36" drum out of it a few weeks ago, but yes, it's one of those situations where you need distance-casting equipment and skills.


----------

